# Trying something new



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I started this about a week ago. 72 bowfront tank, 50 pounds of live rock, 20 pounds of live sand and 40 pounds of crushed coral. I just tossed in the rock so nothing is arranged yet.








With the moon light on:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very well done G.g..


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

lookin sweet


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one GG


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

welcome to the dark side my son..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> welcome to the dark side my son..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice tank man









i really want a salt tank


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool tank.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

looking good


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to the dark side my son..


 so true. so soooo true








wait till you go reef, I pace the floor waiting for the timer to kick the lights on. I get all happy when they come on. then I sit on a bucket for what seems like hours. i'm losing my mind. so many creatures popping out of the rocks, things going on everywhere. I got it bad


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Looking very good, GG! I think bowfronts make nice SW tanks.


----------



## stinky (Feb 21, 2004)

Kory said:


> looking good


ditto :nod:

How much did it cost you to set that up?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hareball said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 I know little creatures crawl around but what do they look like, ive never owned nor observed a salt tank for any length of time.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Man once addicted to the marine environs, always addicted.....muhahahahahaha








As far as what crawls around in the dark, or light ...Xenon it is unimaginable, the amount of small invertebrates, crabs, shrimp, worms, soft corals, anemones, it is amazing.. I once bought 150 lbs of raw live rock and just threw it in a tank to let it "cure"... I ended up with one of my absolute favorite critters ever, a huge beautifull Mantis shrimp (a.k.a. thumbsplitter, tankbuster) it was enthralling to watch him show up at "night" and begin to feed searching the rock for other organisms...he ate a lot of fish and ended up going into a 50 gallon enclosure where he in reality was the owner of the tank......I could get lost in front of any of my tanks


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Man once addicted to the marine environs, always addicted.....muhahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes! thats the kinda stuff i'm talking about.
no matter where you look in the tank there is something to see. whether it be a bunch of tube worms feeding or a hermit crab walking around with a mushroom on it's back it's all very intresting.

example:
last night brian stops over. he walked right past the big temensis tank and right into the room with the reef. after about an hour I mentioned the timer was going to cut the lights over the bass tanks. he got up spent less than a minute looking at them and was back on a bucket in front of the reef.

many people ask me when i'm going to put fish in it. with all the things going on in this tank I may never add a fish


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to the dark side my son..


 So what do You have for Fish in there GG? I see a Damsel and A Clarki Clownfish? Anything Else. Tank looking good BTW!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just have some damsles while the tank is cycling. Still not sure what i want yet...I know i want some inerts but not sure what fish.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very nice GG. Live rocks are awesome but the only thing I hate are those damn bristle worms. They're these nasty red words with white bristles and they come with live rocks all the time. Im tempted to start a small saltwater tank again but does anyone know how to get rid of bristle worms if I do get live rocks?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Kain said:


> does anyone know how to get rid of bristle worms if I do get live rocks?


 before you put the rock in your tank give it a very rough dip in a bucket of freshwater.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Hareball said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone know how to get rid of bristle worms if I do get live rocks?
> ...


 That's it???!!! Thnx Hareball, I cant believe it is that simple lol


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Kain said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> > Kain said:
> ...


 I do it when I get rock in at work and always end up with alot of them.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

yea those things are gross and they multiply fast too. I hate buying live rock and seeing a ton of those crawl around. THe first time I saw one coming out of a rock, I thought it was a small octopus tentacle or brittle star until I saw it come out completely.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

keep us posted


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet ass tannk


----------

